# Could use some help from Grizzly 12" lathe owners



## T. J. (Oct 20, 2018)

I could use some help from anyone who has one of the current production Grizzly 12" lathes (G4003, G4002, G0750). I am needing some dimensions from the bed ways. 

Specifically, I am trying to see if a replacement tailstock for one of these machines will fit an early 1980s Enco lathe. Grizzly produced one that was nearly identical, but they no longer have all of the parts for a complete tailstock. 

I need the distance between the center of the tailstock V way and the front edge of the flat way. Also, the vertical distance between the flat way and lathe centerline would be helpful. Conceivably, I have some leeway in the second dimension, as I could shim up or mill off some excess material to get the tailstock to align properly. It would be really nice if I could just slap it on and go to work though 

Thanks in advance for your help. I have acquired this lathe in pretty good condition, except for the lack of a tailstock and a missing cross slide gib. If I can't find some parts, I will wind up just parting the thing out.


----------



## RodSME (Oct 20, 2018)

I have a 4002.  I've designed and built a tool post grinder for the lathe.  I first created a 3d model of the lathe in SolidWorks.  I can only say that the model was good enough to allow the tool post grinder to work.  I created a .pdf of the way from that model.  Hope this helps.  Here it is:


----------



## raven7usa (Oct 20, 2018)

On my G4003G I measure 3.5" +/-  from the center of V to the inside edge of the flat way for the tail stock.


----------



## T. J. (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks guys!  Based on Rod's drawing, I would have to deepen the V-way on the tailstock base to get it to set flat on my lathe bed. I seriously doubt that I can do that accurately enough with my equipment. Then it would need to be scraped, which I don't have that capability either. So scratch that idea. Back to stalking Ebay...


----------

